# Forum Member Mis-sells!



## Kobayashi (Oct 17, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

I have recently purchased items from a forum member, who sold parts as 'pristine'. I sent him the money as a friend through PayPal so there wouldn't be any charges for him, he insisted that would be best, so taking him on trust I did. I even chatted to him prior to the sale, where he reassured me the items were 'pristine'.

My experience of the forum is that most people are really decent, very helpful and friendly and can be trusted so paying for items described as 'Pristine' wouldn't be a problem. 

The items arrived last weekend! 

One of the items has a large clip which has been really badly bodge glued prior to sending to me, hasn't even been glued in an upright position, and there is glue all over the circuit board, which will heat up and be dangerous due to the part it is!   :x

Furthermore, there was no mention of any of this prior to purchase!  :x [smiley=bomb.gif]

I have politely contacted the forum member, and have even sent him detailed pictures of what arrived and questioned all of this, to which he has totally fobbed me off, furthermore he now he won't return any communications.

Without wanting to air my dirty laundry, I got made redundant and money is very tight with a family to support, I can hardly use my TT at this moment in time and whilst it has been parked up I have things knicked off it and now this!  I can't afford to be out of pocket and one of the reasons I was sourcing these parts was to make sure the car was all right before I probably have to reluctantly sell it. [smiley=bigcry.gif]  

What can I do, any advice please?

Please help.

P.S. As they say in the Sopranos, 'I live my life in the mirrors'


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Kobayashi said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have recently purchased items from a forum member, who sold parts as 'pristine'. I sent him the money as a friend through PayPal so there wouldn't be any charges for him, he insisted that would be best, so taking him on trust I did. I even chatted to him prior to the sale, where he reassured me the items were 'pristine'.
> 
> ...


Not much you can do m8, why did you trust a total stranger and send gift?

When im buying anything worth more than £20 I just pay the fees myself, its normally only a few pounds. And you have protection


----------



## turbo_terrific (Jul 16, 2002)

Kobayashi said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have recently purchased items from a forum member, who sold parts as 'pristine'. I sent him the money as a friend through PayPal so there wouldn't be any charges for him, he insisted that would be best, so taking him on trust I did. I even chatted to him prior to the sale, where he reassured me the items were 'pristine'.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that. What part is it?

Richard


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Hi Koby,

We have Pm'ed several times and I can vouch for Koby good bloke so my advice is to contact John-H admin and let him know the problems also send the seller a link to this thread and ask him to do the honourable thing.

PM me his details I might have his number and I will have a word for you

Cheers

JAMES


----------



## Kobayashi (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi Brian, Thanks for your reply, I feel like an idiot  really wished I hadn't done this, but I have. 



brian1978 said:


> Kobayashi said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Everyone,
> ...


----------



## Kobayashi (Oct 17, 2011)

Hello, Thank you for your reply, i'd love to say what part but that would give it away on which forum member it is, and I really don't want either a load of hassle or any grief from them. 



turbo_terrific said:


> Kobayashi said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Everyone,
> ...


----------



## Kobayashi (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi James,

I really appreciate your support sir, much appreciated. Can't believe people will do this sort of thing. 



jamman said:


> Hi Koby,
> 
> We have Pm'ed several times and I can vouch for Koby good bloke so my advice is to contact John-H admin and let him know the problems also send the seller a link to this thread and ask him to do the honourable thing.
> 
> ...


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Kobayashi,

Can you please PM me details and we'll look into it. Can we also keep this private for the time being without any further public disclosure. These problems are rare on here and most problems of this sort can be resolved amicably and are often a misunderstanding by one side or the other and nobody wants to be embarrassed or lose reputation. I'm sure we can sort things out.


----------



## Kobayashi (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi John,

sure, no problem, I haven't taken it lightly in deciding to post about this, and I really hope nobody thinks any ill of me?

Thank you.

K 



John-H said:


> Hi Kobayashi,
> 
> Can you please PM me details and we'll look into it. Can we also keep this private for the time being without any further public disclosure. These problems are rare on here and most problems of this sort can be resolved amicably and are often a misunderstanding by one side or the other and nobody wants to be embarrassed or lose reputation. I'm sure we can sort things out.


----------

